# Marine Aquariums > Marine Emergency's! >  One Lucky Fish

## Gary R

Was feeding my fish on Sunday, and after this I nipped out with the Mrs shopping.

After getting back a hour later I sat down to watch some Telly in my fish room, then after about five minutes I could just hear a faint noise coming from behind my fish tank, at that point I knew this was a fish that had jumped out and it could of been there for some time  :Frown: 

Got my Mrs to try and help me get the fish from the back of the tank knowing that it might be to late to save it, at this point I could just see with a Touch that it was my big greedy Regal Tang and I only had 2" from the back of the tank to the wall to try and get it, plus it was about four feet away from were I could get to see it.

Anyway after about ten minutes with a long net and the Mrs holding what cables she could up for me so that I could try and drag the fish towards me.

Thinking that's it dead by now i could only manage to move it by rolling it over and over to get it near me, in the end I got hold of it and put it in a bucket of tank water to clean all the dust that had stuck to it and to my surprise it was still alive  :Smile: 

One Lucky Fish indeed.

IMG_2123.jpgIMG_2131.jpgIMG_2132.jpgIMG_2130.jpg

----------


## lost

You were lucky I came down one morning to find my scooter blenny was on top of the condensation tray needless to say the lights didn't help

----------


## Gary R

> You were lucky I came down one morning to find my scooter blenny was on top of the condensation tray needless to say the lights didn't help


Did it Survive ?

As you can see above my Regal Tang still as bits of fluff stuck to him …..but he is still as greedy at feeding time but I bet he will think twice before jumping again  :lol:

----------


## lost

No it was dead when i found it  :Frown:  the lights dried it out

----------

